# corsair 900d rumour ?fake or legit?



## Elmo (Sep 1, 2012)

It looks good but im not sure if its real or fake..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks very bland and boring, if this is the real 900d I am disappointed.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Looks very bland and boring, if this is the real 900d I am disappointed.



Here is some pizaz for you







If this is real. It is certainly interesting


----------



## Elmo (Sep 1, 2012)

Imo i dont like that case u just shared D: honest opinion but everyone has different taste. I like neat simple looking case with nice brushed metal finish . Maybe im old fashioned :\

The front of the case looks like an orange pikachu..


james888 said:


> Here is some pizaz for you
> http://www.hitechreview.com/uploads/2012/08/COUGAR-Challenger.jpg
> 
> 
> If this is real. It is certainly interesting


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 1, 2012)

This story is old..... But it has been reported all over already. If this is the real Corsair 900D I say two thumbs up From what I can see.
To the people saying it's bland...... Well I can show you an ugly gaudy 30 Dollar transformers case you may want to buy.

But lets look at what we can see from the picture up above that looks good....

3 to 4 way rad mount at the bottom.
3 to 4 way rad mount at the top
Window Side panel
Black color outside and inside
Room for ATX, EATX, XL-ATX, HP-ATX
Brushed aluminium on the front.

From the looks of it.... A great enthusiast case! If this real..... Finally a case that comes with more than ample room for radiators, components, and does not look like a teenager designed it. A grown ups case!


----------



## Sinzia (Sep 1, 2012)

I like it.... I've been wanting an 800d refresh for quite some time now.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2012)

It would be about time for them to update the 800d, I can't believe their cases still don't have built in usb 3.0 header 800D and 550D.

I personal like it, it looks simple and classy, reminds me of the SilverStone Temjin Series TJ07B


I do wish it did have 3 5.25 bays as the very top one is the front I/O panel, that leaves you with only room for your dual bay 5.25 res and no Blu-Ray


----------



## Elmo (Sep 1, 2012)

Some 800d later revision have a usb3 header.


Delta6326 said:


> It would be about time for them to update the 800d, I can't believe their cases still don't have built in usb 3.0 header 800D and 550D.
> 
> I personal like it, it looks simple and classy, reminds me of the SilverStone Temjin Series TJ07B


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 1, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Some 800d later revision have a usb3 header.



I must be unlucky and haven't found one with it then.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Imo i dont like that case u just shared D: honest opinion but everyone has different taste. I like neat simple looking case with nice brushed metal finish . Maybe im old fashioned :\
> 
> The front of the case looks like an orange pikachu..



That is why I shared it. I was responding to the guy who said this supposed 900d is boring. I showed him the most flashy ugly case I know of. To me it looks like an orangatange face. I have a 550d and totally agree with you on simple brushed metal. To each their own be it brushed metal or flashing lights.


My 550d has a usb3 header.


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think it is important enough to be a rumor or fake.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 1, 2012)

Elmo said:


> Some 800d later revision have a usb3 header.





Delta6326 said:


> I must be unlucky and haven't found one with it then.



The newer versions don't come with USB 3.0, either.  They sell a replacement front panel that fits both the 700 and 800D for $15, which is pretty cheap.



erocker said:


> I don't think it is important enough to be a rumor or fake.



Bite your tongue, sir.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 1, 2012)

It is real. There are also new H80s and H100s coming out. The H80i and H100i's.


----------



## vrdublu (Sep 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> The newer versions don't come with USB 3.0, either.  They sell a replacement front panel that fits both the 700 and 800D for $15, which is pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue, sir.




Mine came with the updated usb3 header and sata 6/gps update also.


----------

